# are moose DWA??



## reptismail (Nov 15, 2008)

totallyrandom question but are moose on the DWA lol?

thanks

Ismail


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Yes they are.


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

I used to be married to a moose


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

stuarttaylor37 said:


> I used to be married to a moose


 :roll2:


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

And she was dangerous!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

reptismail said:


> totallyrandom question but are moose on the DWA lol?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Ismail


You'd need a big viv and a big room!


----------



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

You'll be wanting us to name it for you next


----------



## vazzza (Sep 10, 2009)

A moose bit my sister once... 

Gotta love Monty Python lol


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just out of interest why would you want to even keep a moose, they are like 7ft high from head to foot and i do often wonder why thy are even on DWA after all arent there some animals in the world we just should not keep lol


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

slippery42 said:


> You'd need a big viv and a big room!


You're wrong!

They can easily be kept in a 50l RUB and make good hybrids with reindeer!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Grond said:


> You're wrong!
> 
> They can easily be kept in a 50l RUB and make good hybrids with reindeer!:Na_Na_Na_Na:



I'll order some up then 1.2 please:lol2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

If moose are DWA.....................that means I've been keeping some ex-girlfriends illegally!!!!!!!


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

*Mammals*


Marsupials - Tasmanian devil, Grey Kangaroo, Red Kangaroo, Wallaroo, Euro​
Primates - Tamarins, New World Monkeys (Capuchin, Howler,Saki, Spider, Squirrel, Titi, Uakari, Woolly and the Night Monkey), Old World Monkeys (Baboons, Drill, Colobus Monkeys, Gelada, Guenons, Langurs, Leaf Monkeys, Macaques, Mandrill, Mangebeys, Patas Monkey, Proboscis Monkey and Talapoin), Leaping Lemurs (Indri, Sifakas and Woolly lemur), Large Lemurs (except the Broad-nosed and Grey Gentle Lemurs), Anthropoid Apes (Chimpanzees, Gibbons, Gorilla, Orang-utan).​
Edentates - Sloths, the Giant Armadillo, the Giant Anteater​
Rodents - North American Porcupine, Capybara, Crested Porcupines​
Carnivores - Giant Panda, Red Panda, Jacals, Wild Dogs, Wolves, Coyote. (except foxes, the raccoon-dog and domestic dogs), Bobcat, Caracal, Cheetah, Jaguar, Lion, Lynx, Ocelot, Puma, Serrval, Tiger and all other cats (except domestic cat breeds), Hyaenas (except the aardwolf), Badgers (except eurasian), Otters (except eurasian), Tyra, Wolverine, Fisher, Ratel, Cacomistles, Raccoons, Coatis, Olingos, Little Coatimundi, Kinkajou, Bears, Civets, Binturong and the Fossa.​
Pinnipedes - The Walrus, Eared and Earless Seals, Sealions (except the common and grey seals)​
Elephants​
Odd-toed Ungulates - Asses, Horses and Zebras (except domesticated horses, hybrids and donkeys), Rhinoceroses, Tapirs.​
Hyraxes - The Tree Hyrax and the Rock Hyrax​
Aardvark​
Even-toed Ungulates- The Pronghorn, Antelopes, Bison, Buffalo, Cattle, Gazelles, Goats, Sheep Camels, Guanaco, Vicuna, Moose, Elk, Caribou, Reindeer, Giraffe, Okapi, Hippopotamus, Pygmy Hippopotamus, Old World Pigs (Wild Boar, Wart Hog), New World Pigs (Peccaries) any hybrids of this list (except domesticated breeds).​

*Birds*​

Cassowaries​
Emu​
Ostrich.​

*Reptiles*​

Crocodilians - Alligators, Caymans, Crocodiles, the False Gharial, the Gharial (gavial)​
Lizards and snakes - Mole vipers, some rear-fanged venomous snakes (the Moila, Montpellier, Sand, Twig, Mangrove, Boomslang, Red-necked Keelback, Yamakagashi snakes), some front-fanged venomous snakes (the Cobras, Coral, Desert Black, Kraits, Mambas, Sea Snakes and all Australian poisonous snakes (including death adders), Adders, Barba Amarilla, Bushmaster, Copperhead, Ferde-lance, Moccasins, Rattlesnakes and Vipers), the Gila Monster and the Mexican Beaded Lizard.​

*Invertebrates*​

Spiders - Wandering, The Sydney funnel-web (and relatives), Brazilian Wolf, Brown Recluse (Violin), Black Widow (Redback and relatives) spiders.​
Scorpions - Buthid scorpions​


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

The T Lord said:


> *Mammals*
> 
> 
> Marsupials - Tasmanian devil, Grey Kangaroo, Red Kangaroo, Wallaroo, Euro
> ...


 
thats the old out of date list isn't it? still has mangrove snakes on that one


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> thats the old out of date list isn't it? still has mangrove snakes on that one


I thought it was the out of date one too :whistling2:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

So you can keep eagles? :hmm:


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

Kat91 said:


> So you can keep eagles? :hmm:


Only if you keep them properly in a 50l RUB!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

there is no licensing regarding eagles, you could legally go out and buy a Martial or Harpy Eagle that could quite conceivably rip you several new @rseholes without breaking sweat!!!
That's if you could find someone irresponsible enough to sell you one


----------



## MJ75 (Feb 5, 2009)

Grond said:


> Only if you keep them properly in a 50l RUB!


 
They're in captivity now. They don't need to fly. So long as they eat, poo, lose a few feathers they're better off in a rub. Eagles don't like large open spaces anyway. It scares them you know!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

yes, she is highly venomous!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

MJ75 said:


> They're in captivity now. They don't need to fly. So long as they eat, poo, lose a few feathers they're better off in a rub. Eagles don't like large open spaces anyway. It scares them you know!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I keep my eagle in the same RUB as my moose and my reindeer!

It's never done them any harm!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I'm sure you are wrong about mooses... They can't be DWA as my mate in scotland tells me he buys mooses all the time to feed his cornsnake....


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

SW-morelia said:


> I'm sure you are wrong about mooses... They can't be DWA as my mate in scotland tells me he buys mooses all the time to feed his cornsnake....


I've told you before....they're chocolate ones!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Hahaha! the title of this thread is hilarious.

its just the word "moose" in any sentence makes it more interesting.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

especially when its loose aboot this hoose


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

naja-naja said:


> especially when its loose aboot this hoose


No. no, you have to securely house them. They're DWA!


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

I always thought that moose were highly venomous, and could shoot lasers from their eyes


----------



## stuarttaylor37 (Jan 5, 2008)

The moose I was married to could kill with just a look!


----------



## Nic B-C (Dec 4, 2008)

I rediscovered Moose on the Dusky track in Fiordland South Island new Zealand in 1986 they hd been released there in 1900s and were thought extinct


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Nah, that was just a couple too many pints and an old Maori girl..........


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Dam it....... I have just got my DWA thingy for moose and now you tell me I don't need one !!! oh what to .what to do !
tell me out of interest do I need said DWA thingy for a Rhino? seems a same to waste a perfectly good DWA thingy dont it!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Dam it....... I have just got my DWA thingy for moose and now you tell me I don't need one !!! oh what to .what to do !
> tell me out of interest do I need said DWA thingy for a Rhino? seems a same to waste a perfectly good DWA thingy dont it!


Get some geese. They're on it......


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Grond said:


> Get some geese. They're on it......


Are Geese Big ,Grey and have horns ? No. Lets get real people.


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

AZUK said:


> Are Geese Big ,Grey and have horns ?


Big - check.....
Grey - check......
Squeeze its neck and it honks, I don't see your point..... :lol2:

Anyway, moose are big, brown and have antlers.......:whistling2:


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Grond said:


> Big - check.....
> Grey - check......
> Squeeze its neck and it honks, I don't see your point..... :lol2:
> 
> Anyway, moose are big, brown and have antlers.......:whistling2:


I said Rhino dude ! dont want a moose no more as they are non DWA and as such not in any way shape or form COOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

What prat invented the name moose anyway? they must of been having a laugh or aomething surely lol


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

I believe they wanted to call them ELK but that sadly had been taken, so reluctantly they settled for moose.
I quite like it really. Moooose not so bad when ya get the hang of it.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> image


bullwinkle!


----------



## Grond (Jun 17, 2008)

tokay said:


> bullwinkle!


Is that a lemon or a chocolate bullwinkle? :hmm:


----------

